# Power Mac G4 compatible flat screens



## webkuh (Jun 18, 2003)

I'd like to buy a couple of flat screen monitors for my Power Mac G4 (467MHz). I like the look of this one: 

http://www.nec-mitsubishi.com/corem...s/LCD-1701BK/LCD-1701BK,spec=_3F__uk__en.html

Will it be compatible with my Mac. I'd like to get 2, will I need to purchase any other bits and pieces to run the 2 monitors?

Many thanks for any advice.

Nick


----------



## Arden (Jun 18, 2003)

You need to know exactly what kind of connector this monitor uses, and exactly what kind of monitor connection your Mac supports.  The site doesn't say what kind of connector it uses, or I don't recognize it, so you'll probably need some kind of adaptor.  That being said, if you can get an adaptor, I'm sure you can use this monitor for your computer.

If you have another monitor port on your computer, you can probably use two if you get the right adaptors.  Some graphics cards come with, say, a DVI and an ADC connection, so you'd need different adaptors in this case.


----------



## bobw (Jun 18, 2003)

arden

You shouldn't answer someone's question if you aren't going to give any help, just use up space.

Nick

That monitor uses a VGA connection.

Display Type: TN+ film TFT 17 inch (43 cm)
Active Display Area: 337.9 x 270.4 mm
Pixel Pitch: 0.264 mm
Viewing Angle: 140° horizontal/140° vertical (at contrast ratio 10:1)
160° horizontal/160° vertical (at contrast ratio 5:1)
Brightness: 260 cd/m2
Contrast Ratio: 450 : 1
Response Time: 16 ms (4 ms white to black, 12 ms black to white)
Number of Colours: 16.2 million
Optimum Resolution: 1280 x 1024 at 60 Hz (1.3 megapixel)
Other Resolutions: 1152 x 870; 1024 x 768; 832 x 624; 800 x 600; 720 x 400; 640 x 480
Features/Adjust Functions: NTAA (Non-Touch-Auto-Adjustment); Auto adjust; Contrast; Brightness;
Colour temperature control; Language select; Intelligent Power
Management (VESA/EPA/NUTEK compliant); On-Screen Manager (OSM)
lock out; Monitor information; sRGB
User Controls: On/Off; OSM menu
Plug & Play; Asset Management: VESA DDC2B; DDC2Bi; DDC/CI and EDID standard
Horizontal Frequency: 31.5?81.1 kHz
Vertical Frequency: 56?75 Hz
Connectors: 1 x mini D-sub 15 pin
VESA Mounting Interface: Yes; 100 x 100 mm
Kensington Lock: Yes
Dimensions (W x H x D): 374 x 383.6 x 196 mm
Screen Tilt/Swivel: -5° to +30°/-70° to +70°
Weight: 5.3 kg
Power Supply: 100?120 V/220?240 V; 0.7 A/0.36 A
Power Requirements: 38 W max. on mode; < 2 W power saving mode
Ambient Temperature (Operat.): +5 °C to +35 °C
Ambient Humidity (Operating): 30?80 %
Safety/Ergonomics: CE; TÜV GS; TÜV ERGONOMIE; UL/C-UL or CSA; FCC Class B; PCT GOST;
ISO 13406-2; TCO 99; Energy Star; Energy 2000; PCBC/B-mark
Warranty: 3 years warranty including backlight; 3 years on-site warranty*
*Shipping Contents: Monitor; Power cable; Signal cable VGA to VGA;* CD-ROM;
Sales Office List; User?s manual
? Allround LCD monitor with TN+ film TFT display
? New slim bezel design with silvery front
? NTAA (Non-Touch-Auto-Adjustment) for stable excellent picture quality
? NaViSet? and NaViSet? Administrator compatible
? Rapid Response Time
? Cable Management
? Low power consumption for reduced Total Cost of Ownership (TCO)
? VESA mounting interface enables versatile installation
? Ergonomics and safety complying to the highest industry standards including ISO 13406-2


----------



## webkuh (Jun 18, 2003)

Sorry to be dense but does that mean it will or won't work with my Mac?


----------



## bobw (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, it will work with the Mac you listed.


----------



## webkuh (Jun 18, 2003)

That's great, thanks Bob. Will I need an extra graphics card to run two monitors?


----------



## bobw (Jun 18, 2003)

If you want to run dual monitors, you'll have to add another graphics card. The Radeon 8500 is a great card that supports dual monitors. I use this card and have two VGA monitors connected to it.

http://mirror.ati.com/products/builtdesktopmac.html


----------



## Arden (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bobw _
> *You shouldn't answer someone's question if you aren't going to give any help, just use up space.*


Okay, sure, I can understand that, but...


> *That monitor uses a VGA connection.
> 
> Display Type: TN+ film TFT 17 inch (43 cm)
> Active Display Area: 337.9 x 270.4 mm
> ...


...you were saying?


----------



## bobw (Jun 20, 2003)

Arden

What is your problem.


----------



## Arden (Jun 21, 2003)

I have no problem.

webkuh:  Did you get your monitor issue figured out?


----------

